# Light leak from status LED in long exposures 5Dm3



## visioningenuity (Apr 23, 2012)

This weekend I was taking some long exposures of the sky and saw that there was a red streak near the bottom of the frame, it is the same color as the red status LED that stays illuminated durring the exposure. Is this normal? Can I turn off the status LED? Here is a link to the image:

http://jamesmjohnson.com/~jjohnson/LP8C6653.JPG

I was using a Canon 5D Mark III with the 24-105 zoom.
Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 23, 2012)

I have seen the lower right corner and, the upper right corner show some sort of amp noise at high ISO low light, but I haven't seen what you are describing.


----------



## victorwol (May 8, 2012)

I have taken photos like that with the MKIII and I've not seen a problem like that.


----------



## Aglet (May 8, 2012)

visioningenuity said:


> This weekend I was taking some long exposures of the sky and saw that there was a red streak near the bottom of the frame,..



Wow, I wasn't expecting to see that!
I've never seen that kind of light leak issue in any of my older bodies.

no chance of the lens having picked up a stray red LED or taillight or something anywhere out of the frame that may have flared in? (tho it doesn't look anything like any flare I've ever seen)


----------



## weixing (May 8, 2012)

Hi,


visioningenuity said:


> This weekend I was taking some long exposures of the sky and saw that there was a red streak near the bottom of the frame, it is the same color as the red status LED that stays illuminated durring the exposure. Is this normal? Can I turn off the status LED? Here is a link to the image:
> 
> http://jamesmjohnson.com/~jjohnson/LP8C6653.JPG
> 
> ...


 You should try taken another shot with the same setting (may be with body cap on... a dark frame) and see does the red light still there. If it cause by the red LED status light, you should be able to get a repeatable image.

Have a nice day.


----------



## PeterJ (May 8, 2012)

You should report the image here 

http://www.mufon.com/reportufo.html


----------



## mb66energy (May 8, 2012)

Am I right that the status LED is located lower left from the CMOS chip (direction: As looking into the viewfinder).

If light passes from the LED to the chip I would expect to see it on the upper left corner of the image (due to the characteristics of imageing: Image is upside down and mirrored.

But this is not mandatory if you have some weird reflections etc.

A controlled experiment - as proposed by weixing - is IMHO the best you can do now.

Best - Michael


----------



## awinphoto (May 10, 2012)

most of the high amp flare/light issue's i've seen were at 52K and 104K ISO's. It it was light emitting from the rear of the exterior of the camera wrapping around to the lens, without some weird light phenomena I would say it would be nearly impossible... if it's light leaking from inside the camera to the sensor, logically speaking, the location of the status light to the location of the sensor (dont forget the image is upside down on the sensor), it would have a weird path of travel possibly bouncing off mirrors inside and such to get to that location, which doesn't make sense, and given the location of the light, more of the image would have to be effected I would think. That being said, check your surroundings, if there was no light, no cell phone, no other possible solution and it was the status light, was there any reflective metal the status light could have reflected off of?


----------



## wockawocka (May 11, 2012)

Looks like AMP noise to me. You were pushing anyway it, when looking at the shadows there were hot pixels showing up, that generally means you're really overdoing it and probably is amp noise.

The LED doesn't have different strengths of light, it's on or off. Imagine how bright it is compared to the night sky and you'll understand why it probably isn't that. I would recommend you use the eyepiece blacker that comes with the camera. It could of been you looking at your phone.


----------

